# Is there any cloud backup giving this type of automatic cloud sync across devices ?



## RageshAntony (Feb 12, 2020)

I want a cloud storage with live sync like this 

Imagine 2 Computers A & B

There is folder with name "Documents" in both Computers . Same name in both pcs

Both folder are attached to a cloud storage

Now a user created a document named "tours.docx" in PC A, and adding some texts in it  and saving it 

Now my need is , the saved document have to automatically uploaded to cloud and each saves must be reflected to cloud (when user clicks save in word)

And now when the user open PC B , in it's Document folder , the last saved copy of "tours.docx" from PC A have to available in PC B Documents folder 

Now the user adding extra content in tours.docx from PC B and saving it . 

Now he able to access the last saved content of tours.docx from PC A.

AND also in cloud storage via browser 

The next thing is ,.... the files have to be available in the local folder even without interent (when connected , changes have to be reflected across devices )

--------


Is there any cloud backup giving this type of automatic cloud sync across devices ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2020)

Try office 365 with files in onedrive maybe?
@Vyom @whitestar_999


----------



## billubakra (Feb 12, 2020)

RageshAntony said:


> I want a cloud storage with live sync like this
> 
> Imagine 2 Computers A & B
> 
> ...


Install Google Drive in both systems and login via the same account. It will solve one part of your query.


----------



## RageshAntony (Feb 12, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Install Google Drive in both systems and login via the same account. It will solve one part of your query.



one part means ... which part?


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 12, 2020)

Microsoft has this fully setup in Windows 10, for free. Try the OneDrive folder/option. If you need more space, you need to pay.

This can also be done using Dropbox. I am not sure about Google Drive.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2020)

How much space you want,office 365 with one drive can achieve this but online comments suggests that dropbox has better sync functionality.Try both for some days to see which works best you you.

An old but in-depth review:
Best of The Big Three: Dropbox vs Google Drive vs Onedrive


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2020)

This seems more like a use case for Syncthing than cloud storage.

Syncthing is a P2P syncing tool that allows you to sync files across multiple devices without requiring a server. I use it to sync files between my phone, PC and VPS simultaneously. You just need to have Syncthing installed on your devices, share a directory on one of those devices and add the other devices to the one doing the sharing using a QR code. After this any file you put in the shared directory on any device gets replicated to the other shared devices as well. It's pretty seamless once you set it up.

Syncthing


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2020)

I agree. I have experienced better sync with dropbox. Although OP should try all, Dropbox, One Drive and Google drive, before finalizing on one service for their need.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2020)

Vyom said:


> I agree. I have experienced better sync with dropbox. Although OP should try all, Dropbox, One Drive and Google drive, before finalizing on one service for their need.


With Synching, you don't even need a cloud storage service. There are no servers involved, cloud storage or otherwise. It's completely P2P and syncs anywhere in the world.

OP said that he needs that whenever a file is saved to a directory on one PC, it should automatically become available in a directory in another PC. No cloud service does that, they only save files in the cloud but don't automatically download to another machine.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2020)

Well, purpose of having cloud storage is that files are kept synced to another machine, but yes, never heard of Synching. Useful for those who dont want cloud storage and just want to sync files between devices. So tfs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> OP said that he needs that whenever a file is saved to a directory on one PC, it should automatically become available in a directory in another PC. No cloud service does that, they only save files in the cloud but don't automatically download to another machine.


Isn't this possible simply be setting up a sync folder on other pc/device & enable the sync with same cloud folder which is set to sync with folder on original device?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2020)

Syncthing is actually great. I use it to sync files from Phone to NAS when Im connected to home network (phone, docs, etc)
Then make sync to Google Drive using rclone-crypt


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Isn't this possible simply be setting up a sync folder on other pc/device & enable the sync with same cloud folder which is set to sync with folder on original device?


I am not sure that's possible with existing cloud services. All that I have seen are synching between a local folder and cloud folder, but not from cloud folder to a local folder on another machine altogether. I think you can do this with Mega, but I am not sure.





Nerevarine said:


> Syncthing is actually great. I use it to sync files from Phone to NAS when Im connected to home network (phone, docs, etc)
> Then make sync to Google Drive using rclone-crypt


Yeah, I basically use it as a custom password wallet solution. It syncs my keepass database between my phone, PC and VPS. So if I add a new entry and save on any of the devices, the updated database gets synched to the other devices.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I am not sure that's possible with existing cloud services. All that I have seen are synching between a local folder and cloud folder, but not from cloud folder to a local folder on another machine altogether.


isn't this the same,just with an extra step for initial setting up on other pc.
Choose which OneDrive folders to sync to your computer


> The sync settings you choose are unique to each computer unless you're syncing everything everywhere. Also, if you're choosing folders on two computers and you create a new folder on computer A that you want to sync to computer B, you'll need to go to computer B and select the new folder there.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> isn't this the same,just with an extra step for initial setting up on other pc.
> Choose which OneDrive folders to sync to your computer


Looks pretty much the same thing. I personally prefer Syncthing though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Looks pretty much the same thing. I personally prefer Syncthing though.


I know syncthing is free & enough for typical usage,onedrive has the advantage of redundancy though(aka an additional copy in the cloud).


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2020)

OT Why not use bitwarden ?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> OT Why not use bitwarden ?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Because I can use it this way.



whitestar_999 said:


> I know syncthing is free & enough for typical usage,onedrive has the advantage of redundancy though(aka an additional copy in the cloud).


I use my VPS for that. So, it's synched to my devices and there is a redundant copy in the cloud as a backup.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 13, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> bitwarden



Isn't that a password manager ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> Isn't that a password manager ?


It is and you can choose to setup your own server for it. Be it cloud or whatever


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 17, 2020)

Guys, sorry to bump this but I recently saw about permanent cloud storage options.
One such option is polarbackup. You pay once and the cloud storage is yours forever.
Do you think it's better than a subscription service. Polarbackup operates on aws, so speed should not be an issue .

@whitestar_999 @Vyom

Edit Question - Polar Backup Reviews?

Seems like polarbackup has got some nasty reviews


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2020)

Do you have link?

AWS charges monthly for storage, I wonder how do they pay for the storage if they charge only once?

Perhaps the cost is pretty huge.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 17, 2020)

*www.polarbackup.com/techradar-special/
According to the anandtech forum post, polarbackup is pretty shady

Still 80 usd for 5 tb..


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2020)

It all depends on what is the cost for your personal data to you.
I for one, can never trust a new company with my personal data. Especially when the offer is just too good to be true.
As the reviews mentioned, they probably are using AWS cold storage which is very cheap but very inconvenient if you want to retrieve the data.
I just can't put my trust in them for life critical data.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2020)

I suggest microsoft one drive 6TB office 365 pack for ~3400/year in amazon oct sale, you won't find anything better than this especially if you can afford it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2020)

OP should try MS One drive and login with same account in both computers. The file will be synced in both computers.

other alternatives are Gdrive, Dropbox etc.


----------



## TigerKing (May 18, 2020)

try
*www.multcloud.com/


----------

